# 10.7 grams



## yar (Dec 11, 2014)

Latest button done today. A little over 4 pounds of mixed fingers. Processed using AP and double refined with hcl/cl and smb. And of course followed Harold washing procedure. Picked up a tip from G_Axelson when using smb. Instead of using it dry I dissolved smb in warm water and then poured it into my gold solution. Fastest complete drop to date, a little over an hour to drop and settle. Stannous was negative after the drop. Thanks again Goren!!

Also had a problem getting the button out of the dish. Let it cool to much before plucking it out so I had to re-heat it and the pipe closed up upon re-heating. Also notice the multiple marks from where the tweezers touched it.


Edited for spelling errors.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 11, 2014)

very nice, yar doing a good job there !!


----------



## yar (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you sir, much appreciated.


----------



## Shark (Dec 11, 2014)

I never tire of see the buttons. No two are ever the same, each is a work of art on their own.

Very Nice, congratulations.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice work Yar.

If you stick the button to the bottom of the dish, re-melt it completely until it "clicks" into a perfect circle, and then wait for it to solidify again before removing and your pipe will re-form.

I usually count the seconds verbally after removing the flame so that if I get my timing too short or too long Ive got a reference point to work from when I re melt it and try again :roll: 

Jon


----------



## yar (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks Jon I will remember that if it happens again. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 12, 2014)

It's a pleasure Yar. If it helps then that's thanks enough mate. 

Jon


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 12, 2014)

Congrats, it looks good


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 12, 2014)

Another nice one.


----------

